# Busen...



## fantastisch09 (29 Juli 2009)

Wer hat die grösseren Busen?
Barbara Schöneberger oder Kader Loth?
Bitte um eure Meinung...

lg Fantastisch09


----------



## newbie26 (29 Juli 2009)

ich denke mal Barbara hat die grösseren huppen, die werden zwar ordentlich hängen, sind aber echt und nett verpackt. Kaders sind siliconiert sehen auch schön aus aber sind denke ich kleiner.

meine meinung

mfg
newbie26


----------



## leech47 (29 Juli 2009)

Owohl ich keine der vier ablehnen würde, eindeutig Babsi. Außerdem ist das Gesamtpacket stimmiger.


----------



## Weltenbummler (30 Juli 2009)

Barbara Schöneberger.


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2009)

Pamela Anderson


----------



## Q (30 Juli 2009)

rolli schrieb:


> Pamela Anderson



lol3:thumbup:


----------



## JosBut (11 Aug. 2009)

Wird hier nicht der Duden mit der Bild-Zeitung verglichen?
Übrigens haben beide Mädels nur einen Busen...
... aber mit jeweils zwei Brüsten!
And the Winner is:
Barbara !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!rofl1


----------



## daetsch (11 Aug. 2009)

Kader hat auch nur einen vergleichsweise großen busen wie barbara, weil sie nachgeholfen hat. Frau Schöneberger hatte dies nicht nötig, also klare Antwort. BABSI


----------



## tommie3 (12 Aug. 2009)

Ganz klar Barbara!
Zu der anderen fällt mir eh nix nettes ein.


----------



## xaero111 (12 Aug. 2009)

Auf jeden Fall Rhabarbara. Wobei die auch die einzige Frau in dieser Umfrage ist.
Die Neu-Politikerin ist nur ein schlechter Scherz


----------



## 19dizzy (23 Sep. 2009)

Barbara ist doch eh die Beste.
Bei Kader ist doch nichts echt, die sieht gruselig aus.


----------



## neman64 (23 Sep. 2009)

rolli schrieb:


> pamela anderson




Vollkommen recht.


----------



## amon amarth (18 Okt. 2009)

Die Babs soll sich endlich für´n playboy/hustler ausziehen, sonst ist es bald
vorbei mit der herrlichkeit. Wieso machen die der nicht ein angebot, welches
sie nicht ablehnen kann ;-)


----------



## Bastii7 (18 Okt. 2009)

Babara Schöneberger!!


----------



## steinke (20 Dez. 2009)

barbara is doch klar


----------



## Finderlohn (20 Dez. 2009)

:thumbup:Babsi hat die größeren Boobs.:thumbup:


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (21 Dez. 2009)

Warum wohl Barbara nicht im Playboy ist.
Alter und Figur. Für den Playboy mit ihren Hungerhaken völlig ungeeigenet und außerdem
können die ihr gar nicht so viel bieten damit sie schwach wird.


----------



## horizont (8 Feb. 2010)

fantastisch09 schrieb:


> Wer hat die grösseren Busen?
> Barbara Schöneberger oder Kader Loth?
> Bitte um eure Meinung...
> 
> lg Fantastisch09



Kader hat zwar Silicon aber dafür richtig geile, Barbaras werden schon hängen


----------



## xxsurfer (8 Feb. 2010)

Der von Kader mag *vielleicht* größer sein,mit Sillikon
ist ja so manches möglich....aber *schöner* ist der von Barbara,
und auch schön groß....ich hab noch nicht wirklich *einen* Sillikonbusen
gesehen der mir gefallen hätte !


----------



## Cyberboy15 (4 März 2010)

naja die sich am besten verhält ist jah die schöneberger also eher sie ^^


----------



## XGX (13 März 2010)

Schönebegers sind echt !!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Merker45 (14 März 2010)

die schöne Schöneberger... sieht auch 100 mal besser als die Dönerin


----------



## cheffrescher (23 Juni 2010)

barbara


----------



## punkerali (16 Jan. 2011)

ich wäre für christina aguilera oder collien fernandez


----------



## hajowa (23 Jan. 2011)

Den schönsten Busen hat natürlich Maria Furtwängler. Andere mögen einen größeren haben, aber geiler als der von Maria ist keiner!!


----------



## DIDI1049 (23 Jan. 2011)

BARBARA SCHÖNEBERGER-weil derBUSEN echt ist!!!


----------



## Quick Nick (24 Jan. 2011)

Katy Perry


----------



## turnov (30 März 2011)

Barbara Schöneberger hat zwei schöne Berge, ja! 
Zudem ist das Gesamtbild einiges stimmiger als bei Kader Loth, die ja nur aus Haut, Knochen und Silikon besteht. Barbara hat einen schönen, weiblich-runden Körper. So viele Kurven und ich ohne Bremsen...


----------



## trommler (18 März 2013)

Busen weiß ich nicht, aber die geilsten Titten hat natürlich Maria Furtwängler!!


----------



## Farley Funk (8 Juni 2013)

ganz klar: KADER!


----------



## superfan2000 (29 Aug. 2013)

Stefanie Hertel hat die größten Titten.


----------



## Ma3 (29 Aug. 2013)

Barbara. Die Loth geht allgemein garnicht


----------



## pk5 (30 Aug. 2013)

Na wer schon, Barbara eindeutig.


----------

